# Problem 'Illegal instruction' <=> "Błędna instrukcja"

## belf

Witam

Na pocztaku prosze o wyrozumialosc, to jest moje pierwsze gentoo  :Wink: 

Mam problem z odpaleniem wiekszosci programow z gui: smplayer, pidgin, vlc, ccsm itd, itd (configi do programow mam z Sabayona, ale to chyba nie w configach tych wszystkich aplikacji problem). Przy ich odpalaniu konsola nie mowi zbyt wiele tylko: "Błędna instrukcja" ( czy in eng 'Illegal instruction' ), szukam bledu, przekompilowuje i dalej nic. Na handbook znalazlem, ze jesli to wystepuje przy kompilacji to problem stage3 , ale to chyba nie to? jestem w dalszej czesci instalacji systemu, sa X'y, sporo aplikacji dziala (no moze sporo to duzo powiedziane:P).

nie wiem nawet co mam wrzucic, zeby ktokolwiek byl mi w stanie jakąś podpowiedzia pomoc.

```
Portage 2.1.10.48 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r2, 3.2.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.2.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_D_CPU_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 20 Feb 2012 20:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.2.2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r3

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.5-r2

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.2 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/entropy /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.channelx.biz/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en_US pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync1.cz.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk3 hddtemp iconv jpeg kde kipi lame lastfm lcms ldap libnotify lilo lua lzo mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 rar readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vlc vorbis x264 xcb xcomposite xfs xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US pl" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

P.S. sorry za brak polskich znakow, ale jeszcze ich nie mam  :Sad: Last edited by belf on Tue Feb 21, 2012 7:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> nie wiem nawet co mam wrzucic

 

standardowo, emerge --info. kombinowałeś coś z cflags?

----------

## belf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe"
```

zmienialem z -03 na -02, architekturę i tak akceptuje amd64 wiec tego nie zmienialem, a -pipe uwazalem ze chyba problemem nie jest

nie wiem czy to cos pomoze, kde nie chce mi palnac, sypie:

```
startkde: Starting up...

Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.

kded(15879): Communication problem with  "kded" , it probably crashed. 

Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" " 

startkde: Shutting down...

klauncher: Exiting on signal 1

startkde: Running shutdown scripts...

startkde: Done.
```

przy kompilacje marble krzyczy, to wydaje mi sie byc niepokojace (i tlumaczyc dlaczego sie nie chce skompilowac):

```
/bin/sh: line 1: 24011 Błędna instrukcja     /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/work/marble-4.8.0_build/src/tilecreator/tilecreator /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/work/marble-4.8.0_build/src/tilecreator/data/maps/earth/srtm srtm.jpg true /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/work/marble-4.8.0_build/src/tilecreator/tiles

make[2]: *** [src/tilecreator/tilecreator] Błąd 132

make[1]: *** [src/tilecreator/CMakeFiles/tilecreator.dir/all] Błąd 2

make[1]: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....
```

idzie dalej aby w koncu powiedziec:

```
Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/libmarblewidget.so

[ 67%] Built target marblewidget

make: *** [all] Błąd 2

 * ERROR: kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/work/marble-4.8.0'

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/marble-4.8.0-r1/temp/build.log'
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakim cudem doszedles do wniosku, ze Penitum D wspiera wszystkie instrukcje, ktore wspiera Core2? Jak nie jestes pewien jakie march dac, daj march=native.

Zmien march i sproboj przebudowac system, jak nie da rady (co jest prawdopodobne) w gre wchodzi reinstalacja z dobrego stage.

----------

## belf

a wiec wszystko jest przez architekture ?

uzywalem innego sprzetu, któremu nie podobala sie zmaina procka (dluga historia) ;-/ uzywam podzespolow brata, z nadzieja na powrót do poprzednich.Last edited by belf on Tue Feb 21, 2012 4:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Mialem podobne komunikaty jak kiedys dorobilem sie procesora Via C3, ktory to byl procesorem i686 ale bez instrukcji CMOV, w efekcie zadne distro i686 nie chcialo nawet wystartowac, bylem skazany na i586.

Na przyszlosc, jak chcesz sobie miec w miare kompatybilny 64bitowy system, nie uzywaj march, zamiast tego daj mtune=generic. Powinno Ci to zapewnic uzywalny system na kazdym CPU zgodnym z AMD64.

----------

## belf

Z komputerow ktore mnie otaczaja mam do dyspozycji tylko intela, wiec pewnie pod nia bede chcial sie jak najbardziej wpasowac.

poszlo 

```
emerge -eb @system
```

 z mtune=generic. Ewentualne march=nocona smigneloby?

skoro mtune=generic jest takie uniwersalne, to dlaczego w handbooku jest march  :Neutral:  to przez niego sie chyba naciąłem

----------

## SlashBeast

Handbook mowi o ustawieniu pod sprzet, mtune=generic nie da Ci tego co march=native czy march=core2. Ja budujac uniwersalne binarki uzywam mtune=generic dla x86_64 i -march=i586 -mtune=generic dla x86 (i586).

----------

## Pryka

Jak nie wiesz jak samemu ustawić cflags to warto zajrzeć do tego arta na wiki. Proste standardowe ustawienia bez udziwnień.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel

----------

## belf

Instaluje od poczatku  :Neutral: 

przy rebuildzie krzyczal i krzyczal, az zrezygnowalem i stwierdzilem, ze skoro to ma byc system na lata to lepiej od poczatku wszystko postawic, na stabilnych fundamentach.

----------

